# little update for my 110G



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Picture isn't great, but this is all my tanks combined. Only two major casulties 1 betta, 1 dojo loach, and guppies. All it would seem are thanks to the Dinosaur Bichir.










Link to photobucket album.

New Tank pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice! When did you set it up?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

well i got the tank on 4/29, here the initial picture before doing anything.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's an inbetween picture. Kind of neat seeing the Rainbow Fish swiming with the Bumble Bee Cichlid.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

thats a kind of weird mixture of live stock you got their, could you give us the stocking list.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything is in my signature but here it is. I read that the Rainbows were compatible with the cichlids, most importantly they are all around the same size.

African Cichlids: Kribensis-2, Bumblebee-2, Red Zebra-2, Elec. Yel. Labi.-2, Acei-2, Elec. Blu. Johanni-2, Powder Blue Zebra(?)-1

Community: Australian Rainbow-3, Turquoise Rainbow-4, Dalmatian Mollies-2, white molly-1, Dojo Loaches-1, Platy-1

Murderers: Dinosaur Bichir-1


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Murderers,lol.

You should bring the tank to me,so I can see it better.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

well he is, guppies are apparently part of his diet.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Been a little while but thanks to Ben I have some new plants so thought I would give an update on the tank.


----------

